# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus achilles

## Julio Macieira

_Acanthurus achilles_

*Família:* Cirurgiões
*Alimentação:* vegetal e zooplancton
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 30cms
*Aquário recomendado (mínimo):* 500 lts
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_ - 4
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):_ 1
*Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_ - 4
*Agressividade intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_ - 1

----------


## Gil Miguel

Condições Necessárias:Este acanthurus necessita de no minimo, um aquario de 500 litros com bastantes esconderijos e correntes muito fortes.

Alimentação:Sendo um peixe herbivoro, alimenta-se de Algas marinhas secas(Nori por exemplo) , Mysis, Spirulina, algas frescas, etc.

Condições da água : Necessita de excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.020 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F) e agua muito oxigenada.

Origem:  Hawaii. 

Notas Gerais Este peixe é bastante dificil de mantêr e só aconselhado a aquariofilos muito experientes. A sua manutênção em aquarios de grande litragem, estáveis, com muito movimento de água e água bem oxigenada, aumentam em muito as hipoteses de sucesso com este cirurgião.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Gostava de juntar esta foto á ficha do Aquilles. Embora a minha foto não seja de grande qualidade, penso que está bonita porque o apanhei todo eriçado!! Reparem nas barbatanas e no rabo...  :SbOk:

----------

